# CWAC meeting



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

had to get it goin somehow...


merely pointing out you over exaggerate sometimes craig. finding TONS and sorting through 5 mudhens to get to your duck is little bit overstated. that is all.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Any discussion on the idea of a sea duck season?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Any discussion on the idea of a sea duck season?


Had a Black and White Duck season in the past.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Very little discussion regarding a sea duck season - from the sounds of things, there is some level of interest at the flyway level - especially from the Wisconsin folks. 

At this point, relatively little is known about sea duck populations and without hard data not a lot of effort is going to be spent discussing a season.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

TSS Caddis said:


> Any discussion on the idea of a sea duck season?


I heard a rumor that the Atlantic Flyway was potentially losing their sea duck season. Probably not a good sign for getting one in the Mississippi Flyway.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Here is some info to corroborate what Lastflight said.

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=974833

A special sea duck season in MI does not seem too likely.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Kid, you could just not called the guy out.... geesh, no wonder you have so many haters. 

As for the two Hens, I am happy to see this. It will make a few one duck days into possibly a two duck day. We all have slow days in the field where all we get is one maybe two chances and this will help. As long as the populations are able to sustain, I think it is the right move. I always thought MI was behind the 8 ball in a lot of things waterfowl related. It brings joy to me knowing some things are changing. 

Teal season, I am happy about. More chances to hunt in warm weather is a big plus in my book. Considering the majoirty of hunters only hunt opening and through October in the warmer days it gives them more chances. 

All in all not to much to complain about. I still would like a split to run further into December, but what we have is not a bad compromise. It really helped last season for the ducks. 

Maybe we should start talking about a new zone 4... put the bay back in the middle zone.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

John Singer said:


> Here is some info to corroborate what Lastflight said.
> 
> http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=974833
> 
> A special sea duck season in MI does not seem too likely.


Good. I definitely think it is a case of being careful what you ask for. Better just to have a 6 bird regular duck season IMO.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> Kid, you could just not called the guy out.... geesh, no wonder you have so many haters.
> 
> As for the two Hens, I am happy to see this. It will make a few one duck days into possibly a two duck day. We all have slow days in the field where all we get is one maybe two chances and this will help. As long as the populations are able to sustain, I think it is the right move. I always thought MI was behind the 8 ball in a lot of things waterfowl related. It brings joy to me knowing some things are changing.
> 
> ...


think i'm gonna print this post and frame it. first thread every by belly that didn't have a complaint in it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Good. I definitely think it is a case of being careful what you ask for. Better just to have a 6 bird regular duck season IMO.


yeah i was surprised you even asked, lol. keep that talk on the DL.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> Teal season, I am happy about. More chances to hunt in warm weather is a big plus in my book. Considering the majoirty of hunters only hunt opening and through October in the warmer days it gives them more chances.


Quoting for posterity


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Quoting for posterity


Since it is a seperate season that does not impact the number of days in regular season I am all for it. And as we all know, many times a discussion has taken place regarding why the season can't be opened later in October... participation. So I guess since the majority hunt warm weather, this is a huge plus. All part of a grand plan I am sure.  And since less than a percent of waterfowlers follow this forum the opinions on here are just that, opinions. 

And since we are on the subject of "for the record" I am in favor of your desired Sea Duck season. If the populations support it, go after them when the birds are here in the highest numbers. I still think you and your crew should pursue approval from the FDA to start up a new cat food company.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> think i'm gonna print this post and frame it. first thread every by belly that didn't have a complaint in it.


Most of my posts are not complaints, I only complain when you jump on people any more. You should follow Just Ducky and take a break. Does wonders for the soul. Might even learn some people skills.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> Most of my posts are not complaints, I only complain when you jump on people any more. You should follow Just Ducky and take a break. Does wonders for the soul. Might even learn some people skills.


actually, i'm pretty sure 99% of your posts have complaints or your whining...either or. just the facts belly...just the facts.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> actually, i'm pretty sure 99% of your posts have complaints or your whining...either or. just the facts belly...just the facts.


Your words.... "Pretty Sure" and then "just the facts" 

Which is it ? Seems kind of fishy one can say pretty sure and then in the same sentence say just the facts..... and I am Just saying.

Either way, your opinion of me means less to me than than you think I suppose. I certainly don't change my self esteem levels based on your posts. I am also confident that I don't change my opinions based on your pretty sure facts. Keep in your clique, you are better served.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Was there any discussion/update around GL mallard numbers? Decline from last year? Increase from last year?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Was there any discussion/update around GL mallard numbers? Decline from last year? Increase from last year?


It was a significant part of the discussion regarding increases to the hen limit.

The current survey shows the population to be similar to last year, but below the long term average.
We were presented with information regarding studies done on states that have had 1&2 hen limits and the conclusion was that there was no substantial increase of the number of hens killed by hunters when increasing from 1 to 2, and therefore not likely that an increase the hen limits would negatively impact the further recovery of the population here.

In light of those studies and with much consideration given to the current proposals/ballot issues regarding the utilization of science and research to manage our wildlife/hunting opportunities the CWAC wanted to show that we agree with the idea that our seasons and species should be set utilizing scientific research and facts and not emotional/social considerations.

My personal belief is that waterfowl numbers are dependant on 4 major things:
1) Habitat
2) Habitat
3) Habitat
4) All other issues that affect the population

Here is a link to this spring's breeding habitat that most clearly represents the nesting conditions of the mallards we likely shoot -


http://www.flyways.us/status-of-waterfowl/conditions


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> It was a significant part of the discussion regarding increases to the hen limit.
> 
> The current survey shows the population to be similar to last year, but below the long term average.
> We were presented with information regarding studies done on states that have had 1&2 hen limits and the conclusion was that there was no substantial increase of the number of hens killed by hunters when increasing from 1 to 2, and therefore not likely that an increase the hen limits would negatively impact the further recovery of the population here.
> ...


good post, good information.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update KLR.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> Since it is a seperate season that does not impact the number of days in regular season I am all for it. And as we all know, many times a discussion has taken place regarding why the season can't be opened later in October... participation. So I guess since the majority hunt warm weather, this is a huge plus. All part of a grand plan I am sure.  And since less than a percent of waterfowlers follow this forum the opinions on here are just that, opinions.
> 
> And since we are on the subject of "for the record" I am in favor of your desired Sea Duck season. If the populations support it, go after them when the birds are here in the highest numbers. I still think you and your crew should pursue approval from the FDA to start up a new cat food company.


Wondering if if the sea duck thing will get shoved to the back burner, MD is getting their days taken away. No more 107 on sea ducks.


----------

